# me gusta un montón



## marzipan10

Hola a todos! 

Estoy investigando los intensificadores como 'un montón' en italiano. Me explico un poco...en español, se puede usar 'un montón' en frases como las siguientes:

Hay un montón de gente en el pub. (cuantificador)
Te quiero un montón. (intensificador verbal)
¿Te gustó la película? Un montón. (respuesta aislada)

Veo que aquí en WordReference la definición que parece más similar a 'montón' (o sea, una gran cantidad) en italiano es:

ˡsacco *x--x*;
Anat sac;
un ~ (moltissimo) *x--x*;
un ~ di (gran quantità) *x--x*;

Entonces, lo que quería saber es si se puede usar 'un sacco (di)' de la misma forma que ''un montón (de)'' en los tres ejemplos de arriba. 

¿O hay otras palabras que se usen como intensificador en italiano? En España, por ejemplo, el uso de ''mogollón'' (había un mogollón de gente) también es bastante común.

¡Agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar!


----------



## Curandera

Noi diciamo:

_'Un sacco'_ or _'un casino'_ e possono essere usati in tutti gli esempi da te forniti.

Un casino è più colloquiale ma molto comune.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Buenos días marzipan10 y bienvenido al Forum 

Tu pregunta se encuentra ahora en el Forum correcto: Italiano-Español

Si necesitas encontrar la traducción de la oración a varios idiomas, por favor plantea tu duda aquí: *All  Languages* 
Muchas gracias,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Fochina

Buenos dias!
Desculpa la falta de acentos, pero mi teclado es italiano y no los tiene!
Sì, se puede utilizar la expresion "un sacco" en las frases que tu has escrito, pero, yo no la usaria en la traducion de "te quiero un monton"..."ti amo un sacco" suena un poco raro, como si fueran palabras dichas por un nino, un lenguaje un poco infantil. Seria mejor "ti amo tanto/ un casino (muy informal y poco refinado).

Hasta luego!


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que_ [mami] te quiero un montón_ también es un poco infantil, no lo usaría Ingrid Bergman en Casablanca.

Teclado y acentos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=763854


----------



## rgr

marzipan10 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy investigando los intensificadores como 'un montón' en italiano. Me explico un poco...en español, se puede usar 'un montón' en frases como las siguientes:
> 
> Hay un montón de gente en el pub. (cuantificador)
> Te quiero un montón. (intensificador verbal)
> ¿Te gustó la película? Un montón. (respuesta aislada)
> 
> Veo que aquí en WordReference la definición que parece más similar a 'montón' (o sea, una gran cantidad) en italiano es:
> 
> ˡsacco *x--x*;
> Anat sac;
> un ~ (moltissimo) *x--x*;
> un ~ di (gran quantità) *x--x*;
> 
> Entonces, lo que quería saber es si se puede usar 'un sacco (di)' de la misma forma que ''un montón (de)'' en los tres ejemplos de arriba.
> 
> ¿O hay otras palabras que se usen como intensificador en italiano? En España, por ejemplo, el uso de ''mogollón'' (había un mogollón de gente) también es bastante común.
> 
> ¡Agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar!


 
C'e un _mucchio_ di gente.
Ti voglio bene _assai (canzone di Lucio Dalla)._
_Ciao a tutti._
_Rosa Graciela_


----------



## marzipan10

Grazie! Gracias!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Nel dialetto della mia città è d'uso corrente l'espressione *un montone di* con lo stesso identico senso dell'analoga espressione castellana.

- Tengo un montone di cose da fare
- Togli dalla scrivania 'sto montone di libri
- Ti dò un montone di baci

Esistono altresì numerosi lemmi derivati dalla lingua spagnola d'uso quotidiano nella nostra parlata cittadina. Eccone alcuni: _aguantar,_ _bofetón, pelearse, sartén, telaraña, chiflar, amasar, asemejarse_ ecc.

_______________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## honeyheart

È una curiosità molto interessante, ma qual è la tua città?


----------



## elitaliano

Curandera said:


> Noi diciamo:
> 
> _'Un sacco'_ or _'un casino'_ e possono essere usati in tutti gli esempi da te forniti.
> 
> Un casino è più colloquiale ma molto comune.


 

Pongan atencion que esa forma de decir es coloquial pero emplea una palabra cuyo verdadero y original significado es burdel: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=494861&highlight=casino


----------



## 0scar

honeyheart said:


> È una curiosità molto interessante, ma qual è la tua città?



Barcelona


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Barcelona


No perché lì dicono: _aguantar, bufetada, barallar-se, paella, teranyina, entusiasmar, pastar, assemblar-se_, ecc.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

honeyheart said:


> È una curiosità molto interessante, ma qual è la tua città?


 La mia città è Termoli (forse l'antica Buca, d'epoca romana), attualmente nel Molise, regione ai limiti del Centro Italia.


----------



## honeyheart

È sul mare (ho visto una mappa e anche delle foto), che bella!

Chissà come mai ci sono così tante parole uguali allo spagnolo con addirittura lo stesso significato nel tuo dialetto...


----------



## ursu-lab

marzipan10 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy investigando los intensificadores como 'un montón' en italiano. Me explico un poco...en español, se puede usar 'un montón' en frases como las siguientes:
> 
> Hay un montón de gente en el pub. (cuantificador)
> Te quiero un montón. (intensificador verbal)
> ¿Te gustó la película? Un montón. (respuesta aislada)
> 
> Veo que aquí en WordReference la definición que parece más similar a 'montón' (o sea, una gran cantidad) en italiano es:
> 
> ˡsacco *x--x*;
> Anat sac;
> un ~ (moltissimo) *x--x*;
> un ~ di (gran quantità) *x--x*;
> 
> Entonces, lo que quería saber es si se puede usar 'un sacco (di)' de la misma forma que ''un montón (de)'' en los tres ejemplos de arriba.
> 
> ¿O hay otras palabras que se usen como intensificador en italiano? En España, por ejemplo, el uso de ''mogollón'' (había un mogollón de gente) también es bastante común.
> 
> ¡Agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar!



Un sacco è la traduzione più esatta di "un montón".

1) Nel pub c'è un sacco di gente.

2) Ti voglio un sacco di bene.

3) Ti è piaciuto il film? Un sacco.

"Un casino" viene da "burdel", come è già stato detto. Si usa un sacco  ma è comunque un'espressione di origine volgare. 

"un mucchio"  non si può usare con le frasi 2 e 3 perché non si tratta di una quantità numerabile. Mucchio è solo per elementi numerabili, come il numero di persone presenti nel pub della frase 1.


----------

